# Two wees for the price of one...



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Hi all, over the last few days I've noticed Poppy will often have two wees quite close together when she asks to go out......she's 5 and a half months, do you think it might be early hormones?


----------



## edenorchards (Sep 3, 2013)

I have never seen that in a pup sexually maturing (ah- your sweetie is growing up!) I'd actually guess that she is getting distracted mid-wee and not finishing then remembering a bit later and finishing the job.

I'd also be concerned if it was consistent. Is she doing this every single time she goes out? Is she peeing both times or is she straining a bit the second time and only a few drops are coming out? It *could* be a sign of a UTI so keep an eye on her for sure.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Yes my second thought was infection but there doesn't seem to be any discomfort or straining and she doesn't do it every time...I'll watch closely next time. She might be attention seeking I suppose (too much praise from me!).


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

It could be either, keep a close eye and look for any other behaviour changes too. Is she drinking more than normal? 


Clare, Obi & Roo xxx


----------



## edenorchards (Sep 3, 2013)

You know attention seeking is actually a good thought. Cockapoos, in general, are very eager to please. This is one of the reasons they make amazing therapy dogs. It may be that your clever little lady discovered that if she pees more than once she gets told what a good doggie she is more than once. Twice the mommy love!
I know my dogs will stop mid-wee if they decide to case a bird or squirrel away. Sometimes they have the attention span of a moth.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Jedicrazy said:


> It could be either, keep a close eye and look for any other behaviour changes too. Is she drinking more than normal?
> 
> 
> Clare, Obi & Roo xxx


I don't think so...in terms of behaviour she does seem to have gone a bit rebellious this week and quite mouthy but I put that down to her teeth coming in. She was sick on Tuesday morning before brekkie (just clear froth) but she ate something out of the grass we couldn't identify on Monday night's walk as well as a pistachio and a mini cheddar! and she also had a fish chew which she's only had once before so there were a lot of variables. All single wees since I started the thread so will keep a close eye xx


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

edenorchards said:


> You know attention seeking is actually a good thought. Cockapoos, in general, are very eager to please. This is one of the reasons they make amazing therapy dogs. It may be that your clever little lady discovered that if she pees more than once she gets told what a good doggie she is more than once. Twice the mommy love!
> I know my dogs will stop mid-wee if they decide to case a bird or squirrel away. Sometimes they have the attention span of a moth.


Yes, she's the same! Intent on something for one minute and then distracted by a waving blade of grass that needs biting the next  We walked through a meadow last night and she spent the whole walk pouncing on daddy long legs (there were millions) and recall was less than good - it doesn't do much for my self esteem being less interesting than an insect


----------

